# The B-Naturals Website



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know if maybe this should be "stickied" or not, but there is a LOT of nutrition information on the http://www.b-naturals.com website, under NEWSLETTER DIRECTORY. On the main site, you can subscribe to it if you want to; it comes out once a month or so.


----------

